
Time to Audit Your Facebook Privacy Settings, Here's How - urlwolf
http://www.fastcompany.com/1624745/time-to-audit-your-facebook-privacy-settings
======
snprbob86
An easier solution is to simply treat Facebook as 100% public. Don't post
anything you don't want representing you. Then who cares if Facebook sells all
of it's data to the highest bidder?

~~~
callahad
I haven't read the terms around the Instant Personalization, but it could be
used to track users' behavioral data across sites. That's what I'm worried
about, not the static contents of my profiel.

~~~
natrius
If you don't want your behavior to be tracked across sites, you should
probably disable cookies.

~~~
_delirium
Just disabling third-party cookies would be enough for most things, and would
break fewer sites. For an even more fine-grained approach, a lot of the
AdBlock blocklists have webbug/tracking domains in addition to ad servers.

------
saikat
I feel like I JUST finished updating my privacy settings, only to have to do
it again. I don't even use Facebook that much, and it's annoying to have to
think about/waste time figuring out about my privacy settings when I don't
really care to - especially now that these settings are encroaching on the
rest of my Internet experience.

Getting rid of my Facebook account is feeling like the simpler solution, but
I'm not even sure that solves the problem anymore.

------
thisisnotmyname
Even easier, if you run the firefox plugin noscript, instant personalization
is disabled for you automatically.

~~~
ryanhuff
Don't forget to block their Like iframes too.

